# Baratza Encore Grinder



## mfishsauce (May 7, 2019)

Wow! This forum never ceases to amaze me with the wealth of knowledge in the community.

Seeing the positive feedback regarding my last post on a Moccamaster, I was wonder what everyone thought about the Baratza Encore? Seems middle of the road and good for the money. If I'm spending +$300 on a technivorm, I don't mind spending more than $150 or on a grinder if there's a reason to. FYI mainly going to be using the grinder for drip.

TIA!


----------



## PC315 (May 7, 2019)

I have a baratza encore and love it. Great customer service as my motor burned out a few months ago and they acknowledged a design flaw and shipped me a replacement free of charge. 

They sometimes sell refurb units which is a little cheaper


----------



## slickmamba (May 7, 2019)

yeah, they have refurbs for $100 sometimes


----------



## ACHiPo (May 7, 2019)

I have the Baratza Vario and it's been fantastic for the 10 or so years I've had it. I can't comment on the Encore.


----------



## daveb (May 7, 2019)

I went with the Virtuoso (200 and change) on advice of coffee nut friend, (I do occasional espresso) and love it. Bought sister an Encore and while she loves hers it drives me batshi! that it doesn't have a timer on the grind, just on/off. I quickly get over it.


----------



## GoodMagic (May 7, 2019)

I have had a rancilio rocky for almost 20 years. It’s a beast with great burrs, produces very nice grinds.


----------



## mfishsauce (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's feedback on the encore! Definitely going to check out the virtuoso and Rocky!


----------



## PappaG (May 7, 2019)

Yup. I have the encore as well. If you are going to invest in a quality coffee maker, grinding your own beans is a must. Its the most reasonable, high quality grinder I found. Shop around. You should be able to do better then $150.


----------



## Talim (May 7, 2019)

+1 for the virtuoso. The new version that just came out a few months ago has the digital timer. The old ones has the manual timer on the side but everything else is the same. You might still be able to find the older one for less if you don't need to dial the exact time every grind.


----------



## MarcelNL (May 8, 2019)

suggest to read up on grinders on the Home Barista forum grinder section as using a grinder for drip and espresso is tricky, the requirements of grind particle distribution are not exactly similar for the two methods.


----------



## lowercasebill (May 9, 2019)

I second the rancilio rocky comment. I make drip or pour over in the morning and espresso in the afternoon . the grind is infinitely adjustable with a twist of the hopper .
whole latte love has info on probably every grinder available .


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 9, 2019)

Hand grind for my pour over machine. Before only used the cheap electric grinders never checked out the good stuff.


----------



## lowercasebill (May 9, 2019)

what do you use to hand grind ? I have a zazzenhaus that I use occasionally I mainly bought it for power outages.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 9, 2019)

I use the Camano Coffee Mill. It has a adjustable Conical Burr grinder. A small glass Mason jar screws to bottom of grinder. Someone pasted it on this forum over 3 yrs. ago & I bought it. Gives me a little exercise to start my day. 

By the way Bill like your Lady and the Grill


----------



## GoodMagic (May 9, 2019)

Whole Latte love is a great site for information. I puchased my Rocky from them 20 yrs ago. While its more expensive up front than the baratza it produces nice girnds for both pour over and expresso. It is also made to last as mine is still going strong with no issues so far. Highly recommended


----------



## lowercasebill (May 9, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I use the Camano Coffee Mill. It has a adjustable Conical Burr grinder. A small glass Mason jar screws to bottom of grinder. Someone pasted it on this forum over 3 yrs. ago & I bought it. Gives me a little exercise to start my day.
> 
> By the way Bill like your Lady and the Grill


I found that when I was active in the BGE forum. it seemed appropriate


----------



## mfishsauce (May 9, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## mfishsauce (May 9, 2019)

lowercasebill said:


> I second the rancilio rocky comment. I make drip or pour over in the morning and espresso in the afternoon . the grind is infinitely adjustable with a twist of the hopper .
> whole latte love has info on probably every grinder available .





GoodMagic said:


> Whole Latte love is a great site for information. I puchased my Rocky from them 20 yrs ago. While its more expensive up front than the baratza it produces nice girnds for both pour over and expresso. It is also made to last as mine is still going strong with no issues so far. Highly recommended



Which Rocky model do you guys recommend I look at ie special edition, coffee or doserless? TIA


----------



## lowercasebill (May 9, 2019)

mfishsauce said:


> Which Rocky model do you guys recommend I look at ie special edition, coffee or doserless? TIA


I have the doserless as I do different types of coffee.


----------



## daveb (May 9, 2019)

+1 Whole Latte Love


----------



## Nikabrik (May 10, 2019)

I've got an Encore, too, and I love it. I'd say it's the minimum viable electric grinder for espresso. Either of the other options would be nice upgrades, of course.

You should be aware, if you go with the Encore, that there are three internal grind range settings. I wouldn't be surprised if that's also true of the Virtuoso. They often arrive set to medium or coarse, but you'll want to be on fine if you do any espresso. Fine is fine for pourover and drip, too. I've actually never changed mine since I got it, even to do French press.


----------



## rickg17 (May 11, 2019)

mfishsauce said:


> Wow! This forum never ceases to amaze me with the wealth of knowledge in the community.
> 
> Seeing the positive feedback regarding my last post on a Moccamaster, I was wonder what everyone thought about the Baratza Encore? Seems middle of the road and good for the money. If I'm spending +$300 on a technivorm, I don't mind spending more than $150 or on a grinder if there's a reason to. FYI mainly going to be using the grinder for drip.
> 
> TIA!


Well... as one of the guys who replied on the MoccaMaster, guess what I use as a grinder? yep, the Encore.

I like it fine. It's basic and I don't know how well it would do on a very fine espresso grind but for drip coffee it does a very good job. Grinds fast, cleans easily even if you dismantle it (I did, recently, after not cleaning it for months) and produces an even grind.

Downside? It's noisy. There's minimal insulation around the main case so it's just... noisy. Not an issue for me but if you're getting up very early and live in an apartment with thin walls the neighbors might object. On the other hand, it takes like 30-60 seconds to grind enough coffee for 4 cups.


----------



## gman (Jun 4, 2019)

another +1 for the virtuoso, and i can confirm that to get to the finest settings you have to take it apart to calibrate it, but even if you do, you still get a wide range of adjustment, from turkish-fine all the way to medium-coarse.


----------

